# World's Fastest BMW 2002 Developed by Steve Dinan & Riley Technologies



## Gruppe5M (May 7, 2019)

Visit Gruppe5Motorsport.com fore more information!


Gruppe5 Motorsport is proud to announce the Gruppe5 2002, a new venture with one goal; to build the most extreme BMW 2002 in history.

Legendary racecar constructors, Bill and Bob Riley, reunite with preeminent BMW tuning expert, Steve Dinan, to collaborate with Gruppe5 Motorsport on all aspects of the venture; from design, to production and testing. With six decades of unmatched motorsport design and construction experience, the Gruppe5 Team sets new performance standards on and off the track with the Gruppe5 2002.

Gruppe5 Motorsports employs the latest in motorsport technology and complies with FIA safety protocol to transform clients’ BMW 2002s into street legal racecars. The handcrafted Riley carbon fiber/steel chassis is powered by Steve Dinan-built BMW S85 5.8L and 5.9L V10 engines that are rated with respective outputs of 744 hp and 803 hp.

State-of-the-art carbon fiber and steel construction gives the Gruppe5 2002 a curb weight of 2,200 lbs, resulting in an unprecedented power-to-weight ratio of 676-730 hp per ton. Combined with 2,400 lbs of road gripping downforce, the Gruppe5 2002 is equally at home on race tracks and open roads.

The design team led by Bill and Bob Riley is credited with nine consecutive and 13 overall Daytona Prototype championships. Bill Riley and Steve Dinan’s last collaboration, the Riley-BMW Daytona Prototype car captured two consecutive Rolex 24 wins.

"We designed the Gruppe5 2002 to deliver unparalleled performance in all respects,” said Bill Riley. “Riley Technologies has been building winning racecars for 60 years and is excited for our first street car venture. We’re proud to call the Gruppe5 2002 a Riley car."

The inspiration for the Gruppe5 2002 is the 1972 BMW 2002tii owned by Gruppe5 Motorsport Founder, Tom Zajac. It served as his daily driver and weekend warrior for Showroom Stock racing in the early 80s. “Collaborating with motorsport legends, Bill and Bob Riley and Steve Dinan to make my vision a reality is the privilege of a lifetime,” said Tom Zajac.

Steve Dinan, founder of the largest BMW tuner in North America and BMW NA designated factory race engine builder said, “I’m excited to be a part of this passion project with Gruppe5 Motorsport. Combined, we’re a team of talented engineers that all want to build something truly amazing to drive.”

Two limited production models will be produced: 200 cars with a Dinan built 744 hp 5.8L V10 engine and 100 cars with an 803 hp 5.9L V10 engine. Both versions run on pump and race gas using driver switchable engine mapping programs.

The Gruppe5 2002 will begin production this Summer. Gruppe5 Motorsport is currently accepting orders. For drivers who are ready for the challenge, visit Gruppe5Motorsport.com.


----------



## BMW BRAD (Mar 22, 2010)

WOW! I wish I had the means to buy one of these!


----------

